# reccommended a Chameleon as a starter



## jmorris (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys 
Ive been thinking about getting a lizard for the past few months, i went to my local Reptile shop today with the intention of finding out about the Rankins dragon.when i got to the shop the Owner explained that Rankins should be kept in pairs but you cannot sex them til 6 months so i may have to split them if they are both Male.i do not have the room to do this so he reccommended a Female Pink Panther Chameleon (My girlfriend fell in love with her!) The owner said that they are easier to look after than a dragon and i could house it in a terranium which is smaller than a dragon viv. The terranium he recommended was 60 x 45 x 60 cm / 24” x 18” x 24” (WxDxH)
Exo Terra : Natural Terrarium Medium / Advanced Reptile Habitat
is this suitable?
Any advice you guys could throw my way?
thanks
Jake


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

hi dont believe the shop owner 
first .... rankins like bearded dragons can be kept on their own 
second...........chameleons are Not easier to look after

please read and study about the animals before you buy there are loads of care sheets on reptiles just either look on this site or either google or bing will give you links to some
also that viv would not be tall enough as chameleons like tall vivs


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Panther chameleons are one of the larger chameleon species - the cage you are talking about might be ok for a young one for a while but before long it would need something bigger

Take a look at this sheet and then google and find more. IMO rankins are a much simpler option and certainly dont need to be in pairs 

Panther Chameleon Care Sheet, Detailed Panther Chameleon Care, Panther Chameleon Locale Information, Buy panther chameleons, Panther Chameleons for Sale


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> Panther chameleons are one of the larger chameleon species - the cage you are talking about might be ok for a young one for a while but before long it would need something bigger
> 
> Take a look at this sheet and then google and find more. IMO rankins are a much simpler option and certainly dont need to be in pairs
> 
> Panther Chameleon Care Sheet, Detailed Panther Chameleon Care, Panther Chameleon Locale Information, Buy panther chameleons, Panther Chameleons for Sale


Very true, chameleons are alot more work but worth it : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Very true, chameleons are alot more work but worth it : victory:


I agree


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

This another unscrupulous shop owner trying to con a newbie out of his/her hard earned money and house a creature in unsuitable conditions.

No dragons should be kept together.

Chameleons are not a starter species due to the work required to keep the environment right for them.

I wouldnt house a chameleon in anything smaller than 36highx36widex18deep.

Suggest you dont return to the shop and find a reputable dealer once you have completed some serious research into beginner reptiles.

P


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I have never kept chameleons for the sole reason that, as an outsider/observer, their care seems like a lot of work to get right. I have seen a fair few taken in by rescues that are in really bad shape, and some advertised for sale on Gumtree/preloved etc that don't look healthy even to me. Rankins and beardies *seem* like good lizards, they still require attention and research like any new pet, but again I haven't kept either. My first lizards were Mountain Horned Dragons (and I wouldn't recommend them either as it happens :lol2 but I now keep Leopard Geckos, beautiful and interesting creatures if you like that kind of thing, and very easy to look after : victory:


----------



## jmorris (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Would you say that a Cham is definately not recommended for a newbie even after lots of reading up as I seem to find conflicting answers when reading online. If I was to get one in a few months I would prefer to use the ax vivs if i i did and added extra ventilation grilles would this be detrimental to a cham?
All advice greatly appreciated 
Jake


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Paul B said:


> This another unscrupulous shop owner trying to con a newbie out of his/her hard earned money and house a creature in unsuitable conditions.
> 
> No dragons should be kept together.
> 
> ...


This is wrong rankins dragons can and some will thrive off living together my pair live together all year round


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

jmorris said:


> Thanks for your replies. Would you say that a Cham is definately not recommended for a newbie even after lots of reading up as I seem to find conflicting answers when reading online. If I was to get one in a few months I would prefer to use the ax vivs if i i did and added extra ventilation grilles would this be detrimental to a cham?
> All advice greatly appreciated
> Jake


If you want a chameleon by all means go for one, however, RESEARCH, RESEARCH and more RESEARCH. 

Also i recommend going to a good pet shop or a breeder.

Just to through it in there Bearded dragons are great, one of the most social lizards i have ever seen.

They love being handled and CAN be keep on there own, i have a big male bearded dragon and he has never been a problem.


Not that i have ever owned a cham but they seem quite hard to look after e.g humidity and they seem quite fragile.

But if your heart is set on a cham, then i suggest you research it and see how it goes.

The difference with beardies is that they are quite a hardy species and can put up with a few husbandry mistakes early on. Also no worrying about humidity.


If you do fancy a bearded dragon by all means start a new thread and i will help as much as i can. As for chmas i dont know much about them


Good luck :2thumb:


PK


----------



## jmorris (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice- after a lot of reading up ive chosen a yemen cham- ive started a new thread about it


----------

